# Weekend trip to New York



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

My first trip ever to New York City took place over the weekend May 31th - June 2th. 



As my stay was short I tried to reach over as many of the most touristy things possible. 
This included:
- Observation deck Top of The Rock on 30 Rockefeller Plaza
- Observation deck on Empire State building
- A rickshaw ride in Central Park
- A walk by World Trade Center/Ground Zero
- Visit to the Intrepid Sea, Air and Space Museum


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Arriving*

My plane approched Newark International from the west, giving a good view to Manhattan island.


Central Park, West New York in the foreground


Midtown skyline, Union City in the foreground


Lower Manhattan skyline, Jersey City in the foreground


The Pulaski Skyway bridge, Statue of Liberty in the top right


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

On the New Jersey turnpike, heading for my hotel in the suburb Hasbrouck Heighs, New Jersey.




Metlife Stadium, home to NY Jets and NY Giants. Seatung capacity of 80.000 people.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Times Square*

From the hotel it was a 40 minutes (or 2 hour during rush hour) trip to the Port Authority Bus terminal in Midtown.

First thing outside the terminal...

New York Times Building, 220 metres tall (319 including spire)






World Apparel Center, 153 metres


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Times Square*






View down West 42th street






Paramount building, 138 metres tall


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

44th Street, Metlife Building in the center


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*...more Times Square*


Paramount building again


New York Marriott Marquis hotel, 175 metres tall



Done with Times Square. Now we are heading for Rockefeller Center


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

View down 49th street, Exxon building (229 metres) to the left, McGraw Hill building to the right (205 metres)


View to the west and One Worldwide Plaza (237 metres)


Looking up


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Rockefeller Plaza Exterior*


30 Rockefeller Center/GE Building (259 metres)
The centerpiece of the Rockefeller Center, and host to Top of the Rock observation deck on the top floors.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Top of the Rock*


Lobby decoration


View towards Central Park


View to the south and Empire State Building


Bank of America tower (288 metres, 366 with Spire) and Condé Nast building (247 metres, 341 with spire)


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

For such a short trip I'm already seeing you got lots of good pics.

You also are very well oriented about what you are seeing which makes it much better too


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice set of pictures. Looking forward to more! :cheers:


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Some more from the top





Crysler building hidden behind 383 Madison Ave/Bear Stearns World HQ (230 metres) and MetLife Building (246 metres)

Final picture from the top


My apologies for the blurryness of some of the pictures, and thanks for the comments


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

gorgeous, I've seen alot of NYC photos but never tired of looking at them and I particularly like those shots with sunset at the end of the road....which one is it btw?


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

madonnagirl said:


> gorgeous, I've seen alot of NYC photos but never tired of looking at them and I particularly like those shots with sunset at the end of the road....which one is it btw?


The first sunset picture is from 40th street, looking west, and the other ones are from 42th street.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Day two*

First a couple of pictures taken from the hotel out in New Jersey. A little to much smog, bu you can se the contours of Manhattan at least.


Teterboro airport in the center


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

40 West street


NY Times building again


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

View down 6th avenue from 35th street


Macy's, world largest department store (according to the sign).


The Herald Square building (100 metres tall)


Worlds most iconic skyscraper, Empire State building (381 metres tall/443 with spire)


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Top of the Rock..On..:righton:


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pictures, looking forward for the rest.

But why did you choose a far way hotel, being your stay short? You must have wasted some precious times on those commutes into Manhattan.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Assemblage23 said:


> Great pictures, looking forward for the rest.
> 
> But why did you choose a far way hotel, being your stay short? You must have wasted some precious times on those commutes into Manhattan.


I did not make the arragement (or pay) for the hotel, but yes, it was a little way out into the suburbs. It worked out rather well. Went into town in the morning and went back after midnight.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Empire State Building*

Empire State Building (ESB) offers two observation decks. One at 82th floor, which is outdoors, and one at the very top floor, 102th which is indoors. The view is fantastic. 

First some interior shots


The lobby




Decorative detail


Mail shoot of old


From the queing area


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*The view*

*Big pictures!*


The antenna


UN Secretariat building in the center (154 metres tall)




Alphabet city in the upper left, the slightly oddly shaped building in the center is a college complex.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

East midtown (if that is a name). Chrysler building and Trump World Tower (262 metres tall) in the center


Looking down


Midtown, GE Building/30 Rockefeller Plaza in the center. George Washington Bridge in the upper left


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Bryant Park in the center


Bank of America Tower


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I love this approach! I might have died had I seen this in real life!



kjetilab said:


> My plane approched Newark International from the west, giving a good view to Manhattan island.
> 
> 
> Central Park, West New York in the foreground
> ...


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

One Penn Plaza (229 metres tall) to the left


View of Chelsea and Greenwich Village/Meatpacking district. Chelsea gardens housing estate on the right, Eventi (187 metres) in the lower center.


Flat Iron Building and the Madison Square Park


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Jersey City


Lower Manhattan/Financial District


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

These pictures are from the very top




Manhattan and Brooklyn bridges


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Flat Iron*






Madison Square park, a green oasis in the middle of the urban jungle


It even provides some wildlife


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

From left to right: New York life building (187 metres tall), Merchandise Mart building (176 metres tall), Stanford Condominium (118 metres tall), Metropolitan Life North building (137 metres), Metropolitan Life Tower (213 metres tall) (was the tallest building in the world between 1910 and 1913), One Madison Park (188 metres tall)


Flatiron building


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

The 23th street subway station. We are going downtown! (in the next few updates)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Lower Manhattan and Financial District*


2 Broad street (128 metres tall)


Whitehall street


Broad Financial Center (130 metres tall)


New York Plaza


1 New York Plaza (195 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Staten Island ferry terminal


17 State Street (165 metres tall) and 1 State street (139 metres tall)


Wedding preperations in Battery Park




Statue of Liberty


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

East Coast Memorial




Jumping fountains. Very popular among children in the heat


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Castle Clinton, Millennium Point(137 metres tall) to the very left, 4 World Trade Center(U/C, 298 metres tall) in the middle




Universal Soldier monument


Lots of NYPD-cars. No idea why.


Looking up the Hudson River Greenway. 1 World Trade Center flanked by Millennium Point and the Whitehall building (79 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

The Downtown Club (158 metres tall)


Facade of The Visionaire Condominium building (109 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

One World Financial Center (176 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*World Trade Center*


One World Trade Center/Freedom Tower (419 metres tall/543 with spire)


Four World Trade Center


The Millennium Hilton (179 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Facade of the Goldman Sachs Headquarters (228 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

4


World Financial Center atrium


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

A few more pictures from around World Trade Center and Ground Zero








1 WTC and 7 WTC (226 metres tall)


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

You've captured some really great angles and perspectives here! I'm thoroughly impressed with your artistic eye for architecture! :cheers:


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking north on Church Street, The AT&T Longlines Building (168 metres tall) in the centre


Park Row building (119 metres tall) next to City Hall Park


Transportation Building (166 metres tall) and Woolworth Building (241 metres tall). Tallest building in the world between 1913 and 1930


Beekman Tower (272 metres tall)




Manhattan Municipal Building (177 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Walking down Broadway*




Marine Midlands Building/HSBC Building (210 metres tall)


One Liberty Plaza (226 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking up


Equitable Building (164 metres tall), Trinity Building and United States Realty Building


Just a quick peak down Wall Street


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*a walk up the 8th avenue*

A new day, and new skyscrapers to capture


Looking towards the Hudson down 42th street. McGraw Hill Building (a second one it seems) (147 metres tall), The Orion behind (184 metres tall) and Ivy Tower (123 metres tall) across the street


The Platinum (151 metres tall), Morgan Stanley Building (209 metres tall), West Times Square (178 metres tall)


Looking up the 785 on 8th (173 metres tall)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from NYC


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you to all who have commented 

We continue on out way to Central Park


One Worldwide Plaza, postmodern skyscraper built in 1989 (237 metres tall)


Across the street (upper part of the picture) is the Archstone Midtown West (133 metres tall)


Looking south on 8th ave.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Hearst Tower*

Hearst Tower was built in 2006, designed by Fosters + Partners and is 182 metres tall


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking up just short of Columbus Circle


Columbus Circle on the lower west corner of Central Park.

To the left is the Time Warner Center, with its twin towers (229 metres tall) and in the centre, Trump Interntional Hotel & Tower (178 metres tall)


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent thread! :cheers:


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*Central Park*

I went on a rickshaw-ride in the park, having quite a few movie locations pointed out to me. I don't remember most of them, but here's a few pictures..




The Mall with its Angel Fountain


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Some residential buildings along the west side of the park


The San Remo Apartments (122 metres tall)

That's all the pictures for a little while. I'll be back in a week or so with pictures from 5th avenue, some from Intrepid and a few aerials of mostly New Jersey.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

*5th avenue*

Walking down the 5th avenue from Central Park to 34th street


Grand Army Plaza


General Motors Building (215 metres tall), with its 24 hours Apple Store


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Solow Building (210 metres tall)


712 Fifth avenue (198 metres tall) to the left.


Trump Tower (202 metres tall)


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

St. Thomas Church and Canada House (102 metres tall)


Pahlavi Foundation building (150 metres tall) and Tishman Building (147 metres tall)


Looking up in the East 52th street


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Rockefeller Center International Building (156 metres tall)


Another pictures of 30 Rockefeller Plaza


St. Patrick's Cathedral in front of the Olympic Tower (189 metres tall)


----------

